# Fabulous toy recommendation



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you manage to tolerate it though ....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I ordered one.. Thanks! Been looking for a new toy for Lola since her fright with the tug toy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That would make Molly bark ha! I have a ball that you put treats and food in she loves rolling that around but I think this would freak her out Put a plant on the balcony today and she noticed it and barked at it "cause it wasn't supposed to be there" so odd sounds are kind of the same thing for her


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Raffy loves his babble ball. We use it as a distraction when he's being a bit of a teenager!! Only trouble is we keep it in a bowl on the side and it makes a noise if you sneeze or make a loud noise-very funny


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh looks good, I'll order one when I next buy from Amazon.

Millie had a fluffy soft outer ball, with insides that jiggled and made funny noises. To start with she wasn't sure of it, but soon got the hang of it. She'd walk around holding it in her mouth as it jiggled away. Alas the batteries kept running out too quickly, so I swapped the insides with a normal squeaky ball and still likes it.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Just ordered one for Benson, will let you know if he like it!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Just ordered one for Poppy. Interesting to see how long before the batteries are taken out


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

loopyloo said:


> Raffy loves his babble ball. We use it as a distraction when he's being a bit of a teenager!! Only trouble is we keep it in a bowl on the side and it makes a noise if you sneeze or make a loud noise-very funny


oh that would totally freak me out if I sneezed and a toy spoke to me roflol


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenson has one on the way - you should ask for commission


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh will look into this thanks...sounds like it makes a fair old racket though??!! 

Not sure if IM up to it!!! 

xxx


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Damn I'm gonna have to go buy Charlie one of these tomorrow...I can't have him missing out if all the other poos have one  there's no way ill be able to sneak that in past the husband and pretend its always been there lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow what a popular toy! You should definitely get commission!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I shall wait and see what all those who have ordered them say! I'm not sure I would want anything too noisy - especially if Dudley joins in by barking at it as well!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Ordered the Baffle Ball from Amazon on Saturday arrived this morning.
Put it on the floor for Poppy and she was absolutely terrified of it. Crying and shaking. Picked it up and put it on the work top. She wouldn't even walk past it. Took her half hour to calm down.
Got it out again tonight this time just left it on the floor. This time she barked at it nudged it and cried. Back on the work top.
She is usually ok with squeaky toys but she did have a rubber chicken that she was frightened of. I shall take the battery out and just leave it hanging around to see if she gets used to it.
Has anybody else had a bad reaction with a toy xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!! that toy must be a UK thing...if I want it here it is $30 plus shipping! goodness


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Toy Update*

Well Lola's new toy arrived today... Woweeeee! She loves it. LOVES IT!!!  

I have a short video I will post to show you. She was a lot more animated than the video suggests.. The video was taken only a few minutes ago and by now she is usually fast asleep but I'm only home from work and I had to see what she made of it! I am told when she first saw it today she was bouncing around like a maniac! Also she got groomed today again... 

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums...-91D9-2ED11B092D03-15199-0000095AE2A60595.mp4


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Pleased Lola likes her new toy. Wished Poppy did.
I played your video while she was sitting next to me as soon as she heard the familiar noises she was off to the other side of the room.
She is not normally a scaredy dog.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah she looks like she is having a ball!!! Pun intended


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

have just ordered one for Pepper! She got quite excited when I played the video!!!! You should def be on commision, only 2 left in stock!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was super excited by the video too. it was funny.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenson's arrived today - this is what he thought, my boys asked me to calm him down, now I know what to do when they aren't listening to me 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vfAASl6-N_k#!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

One is on its way for Binky..she has an über short attention span so see how it goes!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah love the videos of Jensen and Lola... I can't resist now either 

I hope poppy grows to love her ball in time...

xxx


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is addicted! She loves it! Jensens video is great 

Thanks so much for the recommendation! It's a great toy! My colleague has seen the video of Lola and is getting one for her grandson who has learning difficulties. Great stimulating toy!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tried again tonight with the ball. This time she wasnt shaking sat on the sofa watching it. We ignored her after while she went over to it and pushed it then ran away but kept going back. I think in time she will be ok. I shall just try her with it everday. When I put it away she kept looking for it.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Patience prevailed Poppy is playing with her Baffle Ball


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

I gave in and have just ordered one for Herbie .... will give him something else to bark at rather than his reflection in the mirror  x x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well.... We got the Babble Ball at PAH ... £7 

Molly absolutely LOVES it .... 

It's been confiscated already :laugh::laugh::laugh:

She was choking with the excitement levels  So we took it away and of course she was searching for it 

She now has it back for a v limited time  

I've never seen her like a toy so much... Great recommendation 

xxx

Ps she's making noises I never knew she could make with it 

Oh and I'd recommend it be used on a carpeted area otherwise it goes flying and makes some noise!!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

you've all convinced me. I ordered one from Amazon for Ringo lol


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

What size babble ball did everyone buy? This is what I wanted to get Malie for her birthday 
XClare


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh I'm going to have to order one, sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's a great thing! Such fun to watch!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought a small one. So Lola can lift it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought the larger size for Max today. He barked at it for about 10 mins and then he REALLY played with it. In the hall...in the dining room...up the hallway...under the chair, round the table. He had it nonstop for 1.5 hours and only stopped for his tea. He LOVED it. That and his kong (it's like a dummy for him) are his favourite toys. Thank you so much for the recommendation. Think it will last him for sometime. Unlike soft toys...destroyed in seconds!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ringo is scared of it  It's really loud lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jayded said:


> Ringo is scared of it  It's really loud lol


maybe when he gets a bit older he will love it


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Well just ordered one for Arlo, cant have him missing out


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Mine is still sitting in the sorting office, must collect it today!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I brought it out for Ringo again last night, and he did actually bat it around a bit. I was a bit disappointed in the texture, it's not something they can pick up in their mouths, and he wants to do that.
I'll tell you what else I got him though, this thing showed up on the pet toy list, but turns out it's a regular toy, it's a ball that has a motor in it, so it wobbles around on it's own, and it has a furry weasel attached. that "chases" the ball Ringo goes bonkers for it. The weasel isn't attached very strongly, so I'm not sure how long until he tears it off, but it's worth it for the fun he's having in the meantime lol


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> I bought the larger size for Max today. He barked at it for about 10 mins and then he REALLY played with it. In the hall...in the dining room...up the hallway...under the chair, round the table. He had it nonstop for 1.5 hours and only stopped for his tea. He LOVED it. That and his kong (it's like a dummy for him) are his favourite toys. Thank you so much for the recommendation. Think it will last him for sometime. Unlike soft toys...destroyed in seconds!


Thanks to you all for the updates - after reading this and the other reviews I think I will have to pop to PAH tomorrow to get one for Dudley, maybe just what we need as he is hardly going out at the moment.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Thanks to you all for the updates - after reading this and the other reviews I think I will have to pop to PAH tomorrow to get one for Dudley, maybe just what we need as he is hardly going out at the moment.


Aw yes Dawn!!! 

Can't wait to hear what Dudley reckons to it 

Molly gets hers for limited times only  

Still loves it and whimpers/whines/yelps/barks when she gets hold of it 

She can't carry it in her mouth though... Too big and smooth/hard plastic

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aw yes Dawn!!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear what Dudley reckons to it
> 
> ...


Yes I think it'll have to be a large one so that he can't get it in his mouth and crunch it! I expect he will bark like mad at it at first as he barks at a lot of noisy things anyway, but hopefully when he realises he is controlling it he will like it. Somewhere I have a short video of him barking at one of those robotic dogs (can't remember what they are called) when he was younger, will have to dig that out and post.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

sssshhhh don't tell her, but Kiki is getting one for her birthday


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, went and bought a large one this morn - (Dudley can still pick it up). Well, not quite sure if he loves it or hates it and is trying to kill it! but he won't stop barking when he has it, I guess I knew this was going to happen anyway but it means I'm only letting him have it for a couple of minutes and then taking it away, as otherwise I am worried the neighbours will complain. It is fun to watch with lots of head tilting going on when he does have it. Hoping after a couple of days of short plays he may bark less at it - won't hold my breath though.


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

got one from Pets at Home last weekend at first Ruby bit concerned with noises but soon rolling it around like mad. She loves it although can get a little annoying being bashed round the kitchen and skirting boards but lots of fun for her. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just googled this as I think Billy would love one and found that Wilko's website have them for £3.99 (medium), not sure if the shops stock them.


----------

